# Sick fish?



## Guest (Apr 25, 2005)

I have a 29 gallon tank with 5 neon tetras, 3 black phanton tetras, 4 zebra danios, and one sucker fish. Anyway, Of my 3 black tetras, I have 2 females and 1 male. The male is the biggest, one female is medium size and the other female is small. My medium tetra has been acting really wierd lately. The other day, she was swimming back and forth really fast up and down the back of the tank. Normally, she is pretty calm. Now for the last 2 days, she hasn't been eating. What's wrong? Her belly has gotten a little bigger... could she be pregnant? If so, what do I do? If she is sick, what should I do? 
Thanks so much!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

First thing you always need to do is check your water levels and make sure they are within specs. Ammonia, Nitrate, Nitrite levels.


----------

